# bird bugs



## giantee2001 (Feb 1, 2008)

Pij has a bug that is small and long. medium brown color. What is that? he is inside with other pets!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How little is it? There are various types of mites and lice and you can treat them pretty easily with a Pyrethrin-based spray. I'll fetch a link here in a second.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Like this one that you can get at many pet stores:

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop/flypage&product_id=7647

Pidgey


----------



## giantee2001 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

